# Tough questions, but need to ask...



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

I know that everyone on this board shares the same heartache. The loss of your child is so devistating, and I am still trying to cope, day by day. In my situation, my baby was healthy and ready for life, and I feel that he was robbed of his chance due to an umbilical cord accident. I am advocating better awareness of this, and I am hoping that those mamas that lost their angels to this can help me. If you are willing please write a brief story about your loss and e.mail it to me at [email protected]. I will keep it confidential if you wish. I feel as though I have to at least try to make a difference. I plan on starting a campaign on umbilical cord awareness. My state board of health has a small board of memebers that are willing to help too. UCA take the lives of 1 out of every 200 babies, the same as toxemia, gestational diabetes and GBS. So why is it not taken as seriously? Thanks for your time!


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

i just want to say, I didn't have UCA happen to me, but I think it's admirable for you to do this and I wish you all the luck on your crusade to bring it the awareness it deserves.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I think it is wonderful you are doing this! I didn't have a UCA either so I can't help in that area but I'll be your cheerleader.


----------



## MamabearTo4 (May 31, 2006)

Thank you for doing this, Jessica.


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you all for your support! I am hoping to change how expectant mothers are treated all together, so even if you didn't have an UCA, but you feel as though your loss could have been prevented, let me know your story. I really think that the medical board needs to take all things more seriously.


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

Jessica, I didn't lose my child to an UCA either, but applaud you for your efforts.

Please understand that i am being completely curious when I ask, what exactly can be done to prevent UCA? I always thought it was a unpreventable tragic accident.

I am an L&D nurse, so I know we always taught people how important kick counts are and to come in if they felt the baby wasn't moving and wanted to have an NST.

I would love to know if there is a preventative treatment other than awareness of fetal movement and maternal intuition.


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

In my case it was preventable. I had a BPP on 1-3 and another on 1-9, both indicated that there was a problem with his cord, that it was around his neck. I was never informed of this. I only found this out after recieving my medical chart. In some cases cord entanglement doesn't cause a baby distress, or harm,(my second daughter had it around her neck once) but in some cases it does. I am trying to get the NJ state medical board to add another elective test to the list they already have, it would be an ultrasound, and if there is a *SEEN* problem, to inform the parents, and monitor further. Especially at the first signs of labor, ie. contractions, etc. If there is a case like mine, a simple home monitoring device that is worn can detect any distress. Sometimes it cannot be seen, and nothing can be done, and in some cases it never causes a problem... but there are times when the outcome is tragic. Had my doctors taken it a little more seriously, my son would be here in my arms.


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicasocean* 
In my case it was preventable. I had a BPP on 1-3 and another on 1-9, both indicated that there was a problem with his cord, that it was around his neck. I was never informed of this. I only found this out after recieving my medical chart. In some cases cord entanglement doesn't cause a baby distress, or harm,(my second daughter had it around her neck once) but in some cases it does. I am trying to get the NJ state medical board to add another elective test to the list they already have, it would be an ultrasound, and if there is a *SEEN* problem, to inform the parents, and monitor further. Especially at the first signs of labor, ie. contractions, etc. If there is a case like mine, a simple home monitoring device that is worn can detect any distress. Sometimes it cannot be seen, and nothing can be done, and in some cases it never causes a problem... but there are times when the outcome is tragic. Had my doctors taken it a little more seriously, my son would be here in my arms.


Thank you for helping me understand. I am so sorry you don't have your son. My thoughts are with you and I hope you can get the medical board to cooperate.


----------

